# Mit jUnit Array testen?



## Wellensittich (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich lerne gerade für einen Test und habe nun versucht einen jUnit test zu erstellern, der schaut ob die summe aller elemente im array korrekt ist


```
public class test.ArraySum (){
ArraySum tester = new ArraySum();
double arrayTest = {1,2,3}
assertTrue ("Resutlt", 6, tester.ArraySum(arrayTest))
```

stimmt das so?


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Mai 2011)

Wellensittich hat gesagt.:


> stimmt das so?



Ausser den Syntaxfehlern und dass hier niemand dein ArraySum kennt? Könnte funktionieren ja :autsch:


----------



## Wellensittich (30. Mai 2011)

ok danke


----------



## fastjack (30. Mai 2011)

```
public class ArraySummerTest {
    private ArraySummer arraySummer = null;
    private final int ARRAY_OF_ONE_TWO_THREE = {1,2,3} // warum double, wenn es ints sind ?

    @Before
    public void setUp() {
        this.arraySummer = new ArraySummer();
    }

    @Test
    public void shouldSumAndResultsInSix() {
//        int expectedSumOf123 = ARRAY_OF_123[0] + ARRAY_OF_123[1] + ARRAY_OF_123[2];
//        assertEquals(expectedSumOf123, this.arraySummer.sum(ARRAY_OF_123));
        assertEquals(6, this.arraySummer.sum(ARRAY_OF_123));
    }
}
```


----------



## Wellensittich (30. Mai 2011)

stimmt da müsste INTeger hin - was ist der unterschied von assertTrue und assertEquals


----------



## XHelp (30. Mai 2011)

Wellensittich hat gesagt.:


> was ist der unterschied von assertTrue und assertEquals



Denk doch mal über die Namen nach oder lies die Doku: JUnit API :bahnhof:


----------

